# Where can i get a 30W CFL?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, i am planning to upgrade my lighting and want to find a 30W 6500K cfl light bulb.
Any ideas where i can get one?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

alexxa said:


> Hi, i am planning to upgrade my lighting and want to find a 30W 6500K cfl light bulb.
> Any ideas where i can get one?


Try Home Depot and Lowes. I know Home Depot has IIRC, 42W 6500k CFL's. They do hav e 23W but 30W exact I'm not sure. You may want to look at the lumens you want over the wattage. Wattage is just a unit of power.


----------

